# How did going back to school go?



## Aidan's Mummy

Just a thread to see how going back to school went?

Oliver has been up and down. His 1:1 said that his triggers have been group times and choosing time. He seems to enjoy going but he is really struggling with the structure of the day

How about your little ones??


----------



## smurff

My daughter started at school on Thursday, she's globally delayed and has learning difficulties with poss autism. She's in the arb unit. She was great and really looked forward to it. She loves her uniform and new shoes. 
She did amazingly well and loved every second. She's only doing half days at the moment and when I went to pick her up she screamed and said go back and started banging her head cause she really didn't want to go home.
We found the trouble started when we got home, she was quiet and irritable and the slightest thing sent her into melt down. She wasn't her usual happy self and didn't want cuddles which is very unusual. She was very upset when we tried to take her uniform off so in the end we settled her on sofa and kept her uniform on, I did her some lunch and gave her her leap pad and a blanket and just left her alone for a few hours then she was back to her normal self. 
The next day was much better, when she seen me when I went to collect her she ran into my arms and gave me a massive kiss and a cuddle and apart from her not wanting to take off her uniform she was absolutely fine when we got her home.
We're keeping her to half days for the time being now and gonna settle her in slowly


----------



## Reid

My son just started school this year 4 weeks in now and I'm totally amazed at how well he's settled in
He's really enjoying it and I'm so glad we didn't have any issues getting him into the specialist school. His teacher I love she's brilliant had 2 autistic sons herself so can see things from my point of view aswell as my sons. His wee friend from nursery is in his class to so I think that's helped a bit xx


----------



## Reid

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Just a thread to see how going back to school went?
> 
> Oliver has been up and down. His 1:1 said that his triggers have been group times and choosing time. He seems to enjoy going but he is really struggling with the structure of the day
> 
> How about your little ones??

Dose he use pecs or any other visual type time table? It could help a great deal of he can see what's coming next x


----------



## lusterleaf

My son who turned 4 last month, is in another year of pre-k, so he is in the same class as last year (same teacher and ratio) except now there are new students in the class. The teacher does not write much in the communication notebook and my son is non verbal so I can only assume everything is going well. I do notice lately when I drop him off in the morning at his before-care he acts more hyper than usual... will run around the classroom like a madman and will laugh if you try to get him to stop. I hope they don't kick him out of the before-care program (it is a pre-school for typical kids but I asked if they could watch my son for an hour before he goes to his special needs classroom so I could get to work).


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Reid said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Just a thread to see how going back to school went?
> 
> Oliver has been up and down. His 1:1 said that his triggers have been group times and choosing time. He seems to enjoy going but he is really struggling with the structure of the day
> 
> How about your little ones??
> 
> Dose he use pecs or any other visual type time table? It could help a great deal of he can see what's coming next xClick to expand...

He does yes :) They do help him but I think he still struggling with transitions between play and learning. He has an EHCP so hopefully if they follow whats in there then he will settle xx


----------



## Thurinius

It's not going great 
My son is asd and 5. He really thrived during his reception year and I was so impressed by his progress. 
However year 1 means lots of sitting and concentrating which he's struggling with.

Also something is kicking him off at the end of playtime. Several times he has hit or bit other children.

On the upside the school are now applying for extra funding to get a dedicated learning support assistant


----------



## sequeena

Up and down here too. He settled back relatively quickly he's in the same class with the same teacher and TA (he's in a class of 6 in a unit so his class goes reception to year 3). Unfortunately he lost 2 friends who went to the junior unit which is on the other side of the school and that hit him quite badly.

Sleep was good for about a week (thank God his sleep in the summer was awful) but now it's not so good again :(

He's having some sensory issues at the minute too. Overall though he's happy on his bus and generally happy at school so I can't ask for more.


----------

